# Regular la potencia de una plancha de asar



## anderlorente (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola;

Tengo una plancha de cocina como la de la foto. No me gustó su funcionamiento desde el principio, ya que cuando el termostato mecánico saltaba, tardaba demasiado en volver a conectar el circuito y la carne se cocía en vez de asarse bien. Para evitar esto, hice un puente saltándome el termostato, por lo que la plancha está en funcionamiento todo el rato si está enchufada.

Quisiera ponerle un regulador para poder regular la corriente que llega al mando y no funcione siempre a toda potencia. Supongo que poniendo un potenciómetro se quemará. La plancha funciona a 230V y tiene una potencia de 1800W.

¿Tenéis alguna idea?

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2014)

Yo le volvería a conectar el termostato y vería de cambiar su ajuste para lograr una temperatura mayor.

Busca dentro del Foro esquemas de *dimmer*


----------



## anderlorente (Ene 15, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo le volvería a conectar el termostato y vería de cambiar su ajuste para lograr una temperatura mayor.
> 
> Busca dentro del Foro esquemas de *dimmer*





Ya lo he intentado, pero es un regulador mecánico que no consigo ajustarlo a mi gusto. Quisiera hacerlo eléctricamente.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2014)

Fijate si las dos resistencias están en paralelo , pasalas a serie así calentará menos


----------



## selenita (Ene 15, 2014)

El problema de esos aparatos, es que el temostato es un simple bimetal; o sea dos metales de diferente coeficiente de temperatura uidos que cuando se calienta se arquea y abre el circuito y hasta que no se enfriano vuelve a su posicion inicial. Son del tipo Todo-nada.
Lo ideal seria, mas que regularlo, es ponele un sistema que pueda ver la temperatura real y asi poder controlarlo. No obstante esta solucion encarece el producto, por eso le ponen la castaña de bimetal.
El sistema que utilizan es el mismo que las peceras, o se frien los peces o se congelan, pero es barato.
Casi lo mejor seria ponerlo a piñon y estar atento de que no se queme la comida


----------



## anderlorente (Ene 15, 2014)

selenita dijo:


> El problema de esos aparatos, es que el temostato es un simple bimetal; o sea dos metales de diferente coeficiente de temperatura uidos que cuando se calienta se arquea y abre el circuito y hasta que no se enfriano vuelve a su posicion inicial. Son del tipo Todo-nada.
> Lo ideal seria, mas que regularlo, es ponele un sistema que pueda ver la temperatura real y asi poder controlarlo. No obstante esta solucion encarece el producto, por eso le ponen la castaña de bimetal.
> El sistema que utilizan es el mismo que las peceras, o se frien los peces o se congelan, pero es barato.
> Casi lo mejor seria ponerlo a piñon y estar atento de que no se queme la comida




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Es lo que estoy haciendo por ahora, desenchufar el aparato cuando veo que se calienta demasiado. En ebay he visto un dimmer de 2000W, qué tal iría?


----------



## selenita (Ene 15, 2014)

Funcionar, funciona. Casi sera la mejor solucion. Pero no obstante deberas estar atento a lo que cocinas, la cocina no es una ciencia exacta. Creo que ira bien.


----------



## anderlorente (Feb 4, 2014)

Solucionado! Le he puesto el dimmer y ahora va de lujo. 

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## BrunoARG (Feb 5, 2014)

Te podías hacer un PWM, que es lo mismo que un dimmer, pero podías decir con orgullo "yo lo hice".


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2014)

¿Pwm en alterna? No es imposible pero si un rato largo complicado.


----------

